# maximuscle cyclone?



## joe-hufc (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi.

as you may gues, i am new to this forum and relitivly new to the "muscle" world.

i have been at the gym for a while now and i think i might start protein or an all in one like cyclone.

i am 16, slim frame, around 8st.1. ( sorry about the weight units) im english :thumb:

i am looking to bulk up and build some muscle mass (upper body) is there any tips on what products to pick for me as i want to start playing rugby for my college!

many thanks in advance.

joe


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

First of all welcome mate

There are plenty of better value all in one products compared to cyclone, check out myproteins hurricane

all the best


----------



## joe-hufc (Jan 9, 2010)

im sorry about the placment of this post, just realised =P


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

why you want to just build upper body ? don't you have legs ?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

for supplements id use myprotein or bsd. best prices about. maximuslce etc are just a waste of money you pay like £30 for 1kg whey whereas at myprotein or similar you pay £30ish for 4.5kg


----------



## Dolphin (Dec 24, 2008)

i'm 16, and have been training for a while, if youre wanting to go into rugby which i also play you will have to train legs as upper body, and as for protein, Maximuscle is just for the "name" BSN, or CNP is what i would personally reccomend. set yourself goals try to be 9st in 8 weeks? i'm 12 at the minute and in 6 weeks hope to be 12.5

& welcome


----------



## joe-hufc (Jan 9, 2010)

thanks for the replies, yeah i have legs, just i do allot of skiing and have generaly big leg muscles, good idea for the 9 st in a set amound of time, i want to buy my supliments in store rather than online, so is there any recomendations? i do gym around 3-4 times a week. thanks


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

BigDom86 said:


> for supplements id use myprotein or bsd. best prices about. maximuslce etc are just a waste of money


Cyclone is a good product if your budget covers it.

Whilst there are cheaper alternatives around be sure to check ingredient quantities.. Eg, someone recommended MyProtein's Hurricane, again a good product but if you compare the labels Cyclone has double the quantity of HMB (3g compared to 1.5g respectively) per serving. HMB is an expensive ingredient, it's only logical that a product containing more of it would cost more to purchase. It also has 4x the amount of Creatine (10g as opposed to 2.5g) and over 3x the amount of Glutamine Peptides (10g as opposed to 3g).

Try them both, see which works for you.

L


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

sizar said:


> why you want to just build upper body ? don't you have legs ?


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

Reflex One Stop is awesome too, a really good all in one that iv been using for a few months 

cyclone REALLY annoys me, it takes in young inexperienced guys like you, throws a huge price tag on and some impactful branding and BOOM - business plan. lol!


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

Lorian said:


> Cyclone is a good product if your budget covers it.
> 
> Whilst there are cheaper alternatives around be sure to check ingredient quantities.. Eg, someone recommended MyProtein's Hurricane, again a good product but if you compare the labels Cyclone has double the quantity of HMB (3g compared to 1.5g respectively) per serving. HMB is an expensive ingredient, it's only logical that a product containing more of it would cost more to purchase. It also has 4x the amount of Creatine (10g as opposed to 2.5g) and over 3x the amount of Glutamine Peptides (10g as opposed to 3g).
> 
> ...


Hi,

With regards to Hurricane XS - Our serving size is 70g and includes:

Creatine: 5g

L-Glutamine: 5g

HMB: 1.5g

Maximuscle's Cyclone has a serving size of 60g and includes:

Creatine: 5.1g

L-Glutamine: 5.1g

HMB: 1.5g

Therefore on a cost basis ours would be more cost efficient 

MP


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

sizar said:


> why you want to just build upper body ? don't you have legs ?


bang on...

if you want a good upper body then train your legs fella, it helps massively!!

welcome


----------



## Welshy_Pete (Apr 27, 2008)

Maximuscle cyclone costs loads. :cursing:

Also tastes vile:cursing:

No value will last 2 weeks if lucky:cursing:


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

run of the mill products and very very expensive.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Watch the accusations please guys.

A higher cost is not a fair criticism of a products effectiveness.

Many people are happy to spend a little more in order to purchase from a brand they trust.

There are a wide range of supplement companies who cater from the budget/bulk end of the market right through to the higher-end premium brands.

People will make their own decisions based on whatever suits their pocket and, most importantly, what works for them.

On the subject of Maximuscle, from their website they do offer a money-back guarantee on any of their supplements. That willingness to stand by their products is a positive sign in my book.

L


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

If you dont look like Arnold, you can have your money back!

On a serious note, what is the criteria for getting your money back?


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

Ive just read it, You have to have the empty tubs back to them within 40days of ordering and have used the product for 30 days. Has anyone tried this?


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

B,b,b,b,b biceps bbbbbboy.

If I were you mate I'd invest in some maximuscle cyclone, start hitting the cable curls hard and bench every few days :whistling:


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

MillionG said:


> B,b,b,b,b biceps bbbbbboy.
> 
> If I were you mate I'd invest in some maximuscle cyclone, start hitting the cable curls hard and bench every few days :whistling:


Was that aimed at me?


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

In fairness I thought cyclone tasted amazing! Just couldn't afford to keep it going!


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

Irish Beast said:


> In fairness I thought cyclone tasted amazing! Just couldn't afford to keep it going!


But if this money back thing works, its pretty much free?!


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

Lorian said:


> Cyclone is a good product if your budget covers it.
> 
> Whilst there are cheaper alternatives around be sure to check ingredient quantities.. Eg, someone recommended MyProtein's Hurricane, again a good product but if you compare the labels Cyclone has double the quantity of HMB (3g compared to 1.5g respectively) per serving. HMB is an expensive ingredient, it's only logical that a product containing more of it would cost more to purchase. It also has 4x the amount of Creatine (10g as opposed to 2.5g) and over 3x the amount of Glutamine Peptides (10g as opposed to 3g).
> 
> ...


It would be good for Maximuscle to have a rep on this forum, to fight their corner, so-to-speak.

Personally I havent tried their products, but it would be good to have someone on here to give their side of th story regarding the suppliments.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)

Irish Beast said:


> In fairness I thought cyclone tasted amazing! Just couldn't afford to keep it going!


really? i know its half decent product but taste id give it -20 out of 10. just my opinion though


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

1russ100 said:


> really? i know its half decent product but taste id give it -20 out of 10. just my opinion though


x2


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

frowningbudda said:


> It would be good for Maximuscle to have a rep on this forum, to fight their corner, so-to-speak.
> 
> Personally I havent tried their products, but it would be good to have someone on here to give their side of th story regarding the suppliments.


I'll see what I can arrange..

L


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

tomass1342 said:


> Was that aimed at me?


At the op, and his soon to be out of proportion biceps and pectorals..

Maybe his triceps too if he reads a bit of mens health.


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

MillionG said:


> At the op, and his soon to be out of proportion biceps and pectorals..
> 
> Maybe his triceps too if he reads a bit of mens health.


We were all there once


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

MillionG said:


> At the op, and his soon to be out of proportion biceps and pectorals..
> 
> Maybe his triceps too if he reads a bit of mens health.


immature ccok !!!!! grow up


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Dantreadz85 said:


> immature ccok !!!!! grow up


Someone needs to chiiiiiiill.

But yeh fair play Tomass, you're probably right.


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

MillionG said:


> Someone needs to chiiiiiiill.
> 
> But yeh fair play Tomass, you're probably right.


im chilled mate your just taking pointless digs at a newbie who is asking for advice . why take the **** . u know nothing of his training yet for some reason try to be funny in making cracks that he would be a bicep boy . i garantee you did that exact training you speak of when you started , 99 percent do until shown any different .

so if you dont have any constructive advice for him dont take the **** mate , aint fair


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

1russ100 said:


> really? i know its half decent product but taste id give it -20 out of 10. just my opinion though


Mind you the last time I drank it was probably close on 10 years ago so it probably tastes completely different now!


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Dantreadz85 said:


> im chilled mate your just taking pointless digs at a newbie who is asking for advice . why take the **** . u know nothing of his training yet for some reason try to be funny in making cracks that he would be a bicep boy . i garantee you did that exact training you speak of when you started , 99 percent do until shown any different .
> 
> so if you dont have any constructive advice for him dont take the **** mate , aint fair


Like I said, your right, mos people have done the same.

And if I came on here saying "I want to train my upper body, not training my legs" then I would expect someone to take the **** out of me, and I would accept the banter and learn from it.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

It does taste awful and it'd cost about £80 per month for the amounts that i use. I used it for a couple of months as i had some Argos vouchers to use up, the taste alone really put me off and i noticed no benefit over Myprotein's similar offering.


----------



## andreww60 (Sep 14, 2008)

Smitch said:


> It does taste awful and it'd cost about £80 per month for the amounts that i use. I used it for a couple of months as i had some Argos vouchers to use up, the taste alone really put me off and i noticed no benefit over Myprotein's similar offering.


what do you think is the best product..


----------



## dannyboy182 (Mar 11, 2008)

tastes like S**t gagged on the stuff when i tryed it


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

My mate offered me an unopened tub of cyclone for £15 cause he doesn't want it anymore (he doesn't go to the gym or anything anymore, just trains muay thai).

I was thinking of taking it and using it first thing in the morning and just sticking to my myProtein impact whey post workout. That way the cyclone last longer but I'm still getting my protein in post workout.

Good idea or not?


----------



## rick84 (May 11, 2008)

whilst Cyclone does work out expensive per month it is very much a quality products. Personally I've tried many brands over the years and the one brand I always end up goin back to is maximuscle! The only time I see noticeable and positive changes to my body is when on there products whether it be bulkin or cutting.

I'm not sayin companys like myprotein are crap but at the end of the day fellas there cheaper for a reason!

And no I don't work for maximuscle!


----------



## seppuku (Dec 6, 2008)

I bought a 1kg tub of this over xmas as I ran out of my usual protein. It really is absolutely disgusting. Runny, gritty, and separates again really quickly. It looks and tastes like something that's fallen out of the back of a dog.

But at £30 I guess I'm going to have to drink it all!


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

MillionG said:


> B,b,b,b,b biceps bbbbbboy.
> 
> If I were you mate I'd invest in some maximuscle cyclone, start hitting the cable curls hard and bench every few days :whistling:


Cock.

For rugby mate, ensure you build up legs too, they are needed just as much as upper body, try to build mainly power and speed. Upperbody, ensure power in the arms and a strong stomach, i say strong stomach as you will get hurt from tacklers, a lot, so train abs, not everyday like some people, maybe twice a week. Eat often, High protein, high carbs on rugby days, medium on others.. low fats IMO.


----------



## tuna_man (Nov 24, 2009)

A large proportion by weight of cyclone is dextrose. Personally, i wouldnt pay around £30+ for a product that lasts around 10 days (1.2kg at 120g/day), when a significant amount of it is just dextrose that you can buy at the chemist or boots.

Buy some whey protein, creatine monohydrate, and some dextrose.

Mix together to get 30-40g protein, 30-50g dextrose, and 5g creatine after your workout. Voila! 'All-in-ones' charge you for your own laziness.

If you reaally want some HMB or glutamine in it also, buy some off Myprotein, but i personally think they wont really provide any benefit to a beginner who will make fantastic gains off good food and the above described mixture, correct hard training, and enough rest


----------



## rick84 (May 11, 2008)

If ppl do some research instead of just slatin Maximuscle they'll find that maximuscle use WPI & WPH in there powders which cost more to produce are also more anabolic than plant-derived protein sources, and that amino from WPI & WPH elicit a more anabolic response.

Takin Into account the added HMB 1.5g, glutamine 5.1g, creatine 5.1g, EFA's 4.68g, dextrose 21g. Also not forgetting the BV of egg an white is 88 and the BV in maximuscles 'biomax' is 104+

This really is a top product!!!


----------



## rick84 (May 11, 2008)

If ppl do some research instead of just slatin Maximuscle they'll find that maximuscle use WPI & WPH in there powders which cost more to produce are also more anabolic than plant-derived protein sources, and that amino from WPI & WPH elicit a more anabolic response.

Takin Into account the added HMB 1.5g, glutamine 5.1g, creatine 5.1g, EFA's 4.68g, dextrose 21g. Also not forgetting the BV of egg an white is 88 and the BV in maximuscles 'biomax' is 104+

This really is a top product!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)

joe-hufc said:


> Hi.
> 
> as you may gues, i am new to this forum and relitivly new to the "muscle" world.
> 
> ...


Hi m8 im also 16 and i weigh 10st.

I took maximuscle cyclone for a couple of months (just finished taking it). i only started properly training about 5 months ago.

Before i started taking cyclone i was about 9st4 so i did gain quite a lot of weight using it. However, i started eating a lot of high carb and high protein food when i started using it aswell so a lot of my gains could have been down to the new diet.

I would say it is a great product but it is also very expensive for the amount of time it lasts.

Im going to order a different all in one supplement now and im pretty sure you can get stuff just as effective as cyclone for a lot less money.

Try deepbluesupplements.co.uk

and look for weight gainers or all in one products. The prices on there are the cheapest ive found as yet.

But if you do end up getting cyclone id go for vanilla flavour, ive had banana and vanilla, the banana wasnt great lol and ive heard strawberry tastes like crap.

Btw m8 if you're training for rugby you're gna need to do a lot of leg work rather than none at all. I dont know that much about rugby but im pretty sure its essential for you to do be able to drive through players and scrums powerfully and also charging through the pitch (tell me if im wrong lol) and that basically requires strong, powerful legs.

Hope that helps


----------

